# [Noob] Ayuda para un novato (Open)

## Bad Genius

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro, pero no en linux, tengo en esto de linux un aproximado de 6 meses y creo que estoy listo para dar el paso y salir de las distros "faciles" (ubuntu, suse, mint, fedora) para meterme en algo mas interesante como lo es gentoo   :Very Happy: . Tengo un pc de escritorio un poco antiguo:  Intel P4 2.13 Ghz de procesador, 768 Mb de ram, 10 Gb de espacio para linux (claro le puedo asignar mas) tarjeta de video integrada intel de 64Mb y lo peor de todo no cuento con conexion a Internet.

Mis perguntas son: ¿Es recomendable que cambie de distro asi de forma drastica? ¿Es bueno mi pc para correr gentoo? ¿Es necesario contar con conexion a Internet para instalar y ejecutar gentoo de manera eficiente?

Cualquier ayuda es binevenida. Saludos   :Very Happy: 

----------

## johpunk

saludos, pues lo mas recomendable es que tengas conexion a internet, no te sabria decir que tal seria tener gentoo sin coneccion a internet pero segun las especificaciones de tu pc se tardara un poco compilando el firefo y el openoffice y pues una solucion a eso es que uses los binarios de estas aplicaciones  :Wink: 

----------

## demostenes

Bienvenido, pues.   :Very Happy: 

Si crees que estas preparado, seguramente lo estes; lo muy basico es saber leer y buscar.

Tu maquina esta bien para probar y/o usar Gentoo. De hecho yo tengo maquinas muchos menos poderosas funcionando ferpectamente.

La guia dice que no hace falta conexion a internet, pero yo creo que es fundamentalmente basica.

De cualquiera de las formas, recuerda siempre que lo importante es lo que aprenderas: es impagable.

----------

## piponazo

Como dice demostenes, lo fundamental para iniciarte en Gentoo es leer. El  Handbock  me lo imprimí en su día y me lo fui leyendo por capítulos y haciendo las cosas que me indicaba de forma secuencial y conseguí instalarlo todo sin problema. Después cualquier problema que te surja puedes comentarlo en los foros, y si lo buscas antes con el buscador casi seguro que encuentras solución sin tener que pararte a escribir.

El equipo que tienes va sobrado, yo tengo un Athlon64 3200+ (2Ghz) y vuela jeje. Se nota bastante el rendimiento respecto a otras distros en algunas cosas (por ejemplo en la carga de openoffice si lo compilas en vez de instalar el paquete con los binarios). Y aprendes mogollón con todos los problemillas que te vas encontrando. 

En fin, si te sientes con ganas pruébalo que vas a aprender mucho.

Respecto a lo de la conexión de internet a mi también se me hace fundamental porque me gusta hacer la instalación desde consola. Una vez intente hacer la instalación mediante el LiveCD pero siempre me daba un fallo raro con el grub, pero según he leído las últimas versiones están bastante mejor.

----------

## Bad Genius

Ok, gracias a todos por sus respuestas. Buscando por ahi como descargar Gentoo, mire que hay un liveDVD, y teniendo en cuenta que al parecer la conexion a internet es casi indispensable ¿no seria una buena opcion descargar el DVD e instalarlo desde ahi?, me imagino que como es dvd tendria mas paquetes incluidos   :Very Happy: . Y en caso de que ni eso fuera buena opcion que otra distro un tanto parecida a gentoo o que no fuera tan sencilla de manejar me recomendarian.

Saludos

----------

## piponazo

Hay una distro basada en Gentoo llamada Sabayon que parece ser que se instala fácilmente desde un liveCD y tiene muchas chorraditas como el compiz-fusion y tal de serie. Echale un vistazo a ver si te convence

----------

## johpunk

 *piponazo wrote:*   

> Hay una distro basada en Gentoo llamada Sabayon que parece ser que se instala fácilmente desde un liveCD y tiene muchas chorraditas como el compiz-fusion y tal de serie. Echale un vistazo a ver si te convence

 

usa anaconda como gestor de instalacion y trae compiz-fusion listo para consumir recursos xD se instala como en 20 minutos

----------

## Coghan

 *Bad Genius wrote:*   

> Ok, gracias a todos por sus respuestas. Buscando por ahi como descargar Gentoo, mire que hay un liveDVD, y teniendo en cuenta que al parecer la conexion a internet es casi indispensable ¿no seria una buena opcion descargar el DVD e instalarlo desde ahi?, me imagino que como es dvd tendria mas paquetes incluidos  . Y en caso de que ni eso fuera buena opcion que otra distro un tanto parecida a gentoo o que no fuera tan sencilla de manejar me recomendarian.
> 
> Saludos

 

Internet te será necesario, siempre querrás instalar algún paquete en un momento determinado y necesitarás un acceso, por no hablar de las actualizaciones. Con el livDVD ha habido mucha gente con problemas en la instalación, aún no está muy acabado y te puede confundir si no sabes como funciona el proceso manual.

Sigue este hilo "Instalación sin internet", se habló mucho te este tema.

----------

## afkael

Mirá.. lo que necesitas si quieres instalar Gentoo por las malas, es el hand book normal, el liveCD o minimal (yo disfruté mucho de hecerlo desde una liveDVD de Sabayon) el stage3 y un snapshot actual del arbol de portage.

El liveDVD trae los archivos stage pero reportaron varios problemas con él, además creo que sólo está disponible la versión 2007.

Cuando tengas que descargar el gentoo-sources lo haces con el comando

```
emerge -pvf gentoo-sources
```

 de manera que devuelva los links de donde deberás descargarlos (seguramente alguien que sepa más prodrá decirte "descargalo de aquí y descomprímelo alla" pero eso depende de la plataforma para la que estés instalando)

Una vez que tenes el sistema instalado tenés dos opciones, llevar el disco a una conección a internet (o toda la pc) o (si estás seguro de tener el último snapshot - en todo caso puedes conseguirlo y descomprimirlo en /usr/ -) y emerger todas las aplicaciones que quieras de la misma manera que el gentoo-sources (con -pvf y, en otra pc, descargas desde esos links y copias a /usr/portage/distfiles/). después emerges normalmente con las fuentes ya en tu pc.. (no se si se entendió.. pero bueno)

Si lo vas a hacer de la forma fácil te recomiendo más Sabayon, tiene 2 o tres cosas distintas pero como alternatvas a las normales de gentoo.. si lo haces como en gentoo.. pues actua como un gentoo. Saludos

----------

## sirope

Con el handbook hasta un niño puede instalarlo.

Larga vida al handbook!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Bad Genius

Gracias a todos por su ayuda. Creo que antes de dar el paso a Gentoo probaré Sabayon. Le pediré a un amigo que lo decargue por mi. Por el momento me centraré mas en Sabayon, pero no dejaré de darme unas vuletas por este grandioso foro.   :Very Happy: 

----------

